# Official Bi-Polar kill thread



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 1, 2015)

I started a thread that lasted several years for the broad head I used in the past. With my new choice comes a new thread. Here is a picture of the first kill with a Bi-Polar. A nice 8 I killed "hind the house".

Contribute to the thread this year if you are using Bi-Polars


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 1, 2015)

OK, here ya go.


----------



## BigCats (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 1, 2015)

Will be here soon !


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Submitted by David Shepard of Dublin.  High angle close shot and exited the brisket with 100 grain.


----------



## Hunter454 (Sep 2, 2015)

Holy cow batman, that's impressive


----------



## BigCats (Sep 3, 2015)

Think I'd rather get shot with a gun


----------



## K-Ro (Sep 3, 2015)

Good to see we ordered 2 packs today!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 4, 2015)

BigCats said:


> Think I'd rather get shot with a gun



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been looking into buying some of these, how much do they shoot like practice tips?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 4, 2015)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I've been looking into buying some of these, how much do they shoot like practice tips?



Mine are hitting dead nuts out to 50 yards so far. Right with my field tips. Bow needs to be tuned properly.


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 5, 2015)

Here's a few


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 5, 2015)

Another


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 5, 2015)

Ole Gobbler #1 2015


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 5, 2015)

Ole gobbler #2 2015


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 5, 2015)

Ole gobbler #3 for the limit 2015
The average gobbler went 10 steps after impact. This head does crazy tissue damage and with a decent arrow weight and properly tuned bow,penetrates just as well as most fixed blade bh's


----------



## ShadowHunter (Sep 6, 2015)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I've been looking into buying some of these, how much do they shoot like practice tips?



I shot em right out of the package and had to make no adjustments at all. Was shooting rage 2 blades last year.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 6, 2015)

*2fer on hogs.....*

Doubled up on some pork a few weeks back with Tim. 165gr bipolar, a 50lb pig and a 150lb boar. No tracking required on either. Small pig went about 15 yards, big hog went 2 steps and went down. Good stuff...


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 6, 2015)

*Hog*

Me and a buddy of mine killed 5 hogs in 3 trips to the swamp. They don't go far. Here's the biggest @ estimated 225lb. Shot was quartered into the offside shoulder.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 13, 2015)

Fist deer of 2015 she wend little over 100 yards but with the help of some great hounds that Keven Bolding we found her. The Bi-Polar did its job but the archer just need to make a better shot.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bipolar 2015 is underway for me.  Went about 40 yards.  No dog needed here.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 13, 2015)

*Tim Knight blasts one*

The founder himself aced a big for with a Bi-Polar. He is having some computer issues and asked me to post this up for him.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 13, 2015)

*I got one this morning and one this afternoon with the 125gr*


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Sep 14, 2015)

125 grain bipolar with my 80 lb elite. Puts a hurtin on em


----------



## Nicholas_Thompson (Sep 15, 2015)

Laurens county 10 point


----------



## jimbar (Sep 15, 2015)

I see rubber bands in the picture in post #17. Does that mean they did away with the goody toothpicks?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 15, 2015)

jimbar said:


> I see rubber bands in the picture in post #17. Does that mean they did away with the goody toothpicks?



No sir. The "goofy toothpicks" are actually a very unique deployment system that works.

The bands are there as an option to keep the blades from making any noise. I do not use them myself.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 15, 2015)

Tim's doe he shot the other day. Check out the hole.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 19, 2015)

Founder of Bi-Polar broad heads killed a real stud of a boar. He is still having technical issues and asked me to post this.


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 19, 2015)

Wear your rubber boots when you take up a BiPolar blood trail.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Sep 22, 2015)

The POO strikes again


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Sep 24, 2015)

*A coyote double kill with the 125gr*


----------



## Nathanj519 (Oct 12, 2015)

First doe with the bipolar 165. Had an awesome blood trail to follow if I had needed it, but she didn't make it 30yards before she piled up


----------



## jbp84 (Oct 12, 2015)

They have these for x bows?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 15, 2015)

First shot and kill with the bipolars.  She ran about 50 yards.  Excellent blood trail.  So far...so good!


----------



## camotoy (Oct 15, 2015)

125gr Bi polar  to the neck!!!  10 point  ran 60 yards


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 15, 2015)

Remember, wear your rubber boots on a BiPolar blood trail. You've been warned.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 15, 2015)

That makes the 4th deer to fall to the bipolar this season! 
3 of which were using the same head, just re-sharpen and hunt!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Oct 16, 2015)

My buck from 10-11-15 shot at 27yrds with a 125gr. Clean pass through with the buck only making it about 60yrds.


----------



## pelia1 (Oct 22, 2015)

This is my Bi-polar kill from last Friday, 10-16. She was quartering away and ducked out when I shot so it opened her all the way up and she "leaked" out the entry hole. Tracking was not an issue.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 26, 2015)

*One more...*

Third animal with the same head. 2 hogs and this buck...


----------



## cmtemple (Oct 26, 2015)

Great deer alligood nice drop tine


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 26, 2015)

cmtemple said:


> Great deer alligood nice drop tine



Thanks bud!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 31, 2015)

*First one of the year......*

I figured the Georgia game wasn't going to be worth wasting a very rare opportunity for me to hunt. So I went to the ten acre tract between my subdivision and the next one over.

I knew there were a few bucks in the neighborhood by my late night scouting drives! LOL

So I got up in the stand about 3:30 and pulled up the CBS app and got the game on with an earbud in one ear. During the break between the 1st and 2nd quarter, I grunted a few times and tickled my rattle bag just a little and then back to the game. About ten minutes later I look to the right and this guy is less than 20 yards coming in from the houses. He must have been bedded in someones yard. I had to put my phone up, get my bow all the while he was looking pretty intently for where those other deer were, so mostly right in my direction. It is REALLY thick back there and that was probably my saving grace. I drew while his head was behind a tree and shot him at less than about 10 yards quartering to me. Went straight threw his shoulder blade and stopped dead center of his heart!

He only went 50 yards and I followed where is tore threw the understory because there was no blood to follow. However I heard him pile up just out of sight and knew where he was. 

I'd call this a bullseye!


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 1, 2015)

Bipolared doe # 2.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice heart shot Byron! Never seen one top to bottom like that


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 1, 2015)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Nice heart shot Byron! Never seen one top to bottom like that



He was pretty close to the stand


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Nov 1, 2015)

The Arrow Guru said:


> He was pretty close to the stand



Yeah, I'd say he was


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 4, 2015)

*This is Tim's Nov 3rd buck taken with the 165gr Bipolar*


----------



## Hughy (Nov 4, 2015)

*#3 and #4 for me using the Bi-Polar heads*

Both deer fell within sight of the stand.  First doe was at 25 yds quartered away, tucked the arrow in behind the shoulder and got a complete pass through the opposite shoulder.  410 grain arrow at 312 FPS with this head seems to do the trick.  All 4 deer have made it less than 100 yds before expiring.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 9, 2015)

*Doe had a had time holding the Bi-Polar Express*

This was the 4th doe to walk by, I was cold and wet and she got a parking ticket


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 9, 2015)

Meat!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 11, 2015)

*filthy little turkey killers*

Gotta die


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 12, 2015)

Double lunged this guy and he still went 240 yards. Something about Midwestern deer....they just seem to go further.


----------



## cmtemple (Nov 21, 2015)

I am a believer now,deer comes under me gets to 20 yards quartering away playing with a licking branch,the shot was high with no pass through buried in the opposite shoulder.this blade saved my hunt as it chewed him up as he ran off,100 yards later very easy track and deer recovered


----------



## cmtemple (Nov 21, 2015)

Entry hole


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 21, 2015)

cmtemple said:


> I am a believer now,deer comes under me gets to 20 yards quartering away playing with a licking branch,the shot was high with no pass through buried in the opposite shoulder.this blade saved my hunt as it chewed him up as he ran off,100 yards later very easy track and deer recovered



Very nice there Chris my friend!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Nov 24, 2015)

Tim Knight's 2nd Georgia buck with the 165gr Bipolar.


----------

